# Seasoning flat-bottomed wok on electric range?



## chiffonodd (Feb 4, 2021)

I recently got this flat-bottomed wok from Wok Shop in SF, still haven't tried seasoning it yet because it seems like doing it on an electric range is a bit of a challenge and I don't want to mess it up. I've found various youtube videos on the subject but really have no way of knowing which is the "right" way to go. Has anyone done this successfully? If so, care to share how?


----------



## tostadas (Feb 4, 2021)

In college I had a really cheap electric stove, which I recall could never get very hot. If your range doesn't get hot enough, you can put it in the oven. Coat super thin with oil, and wipe it like you're trying to get rid of it. Bake it upside down and leave in the oven to cool. Repeat as many times as you like.

I just realized you have wood handles. I'm not sure how they fare in the oven, but maybe wrapping with foil can protect the handles?


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 4, 2021)

tostadas said:


> In college I had a really cheap electric stove, which I recall could never get very hot. If your range doesn't get hot enough, you can put it in the oven. Coat super thin with oil, and wipe it like you're trying to get rid of it. Bake it upside down and leave in the oven to cool. Repeat as many times as you like.
> 
> I just realized you have wood handles. I'm not sure how they fare in the oven, but maybe wrapping with foil can protect the handles?



Yeah the wood handles are a concern I think for doing it in the oven. The main wood handle screws off but the side handle is permanently affixed. Maybe I'll end up with a seasoned wok and a nice "roasted" wood handle


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 4, 2021)

My thought would be the oven but I’m not sure if the wood handles can be removed? I have an electric glass top stove in my condo but use a 15k btu iwatani 35-fw butane burner indoors for my (round bottom) wok, or else the outdoor wok burner.


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 4, 2021)

aboynamedsuita said:


> My thought would be the oven but I’m not sure if the wood handles can be removed? I have an electric glass top stove in my condo but use a 15k btu iwatani 35-fw butane burner indoors for my (round bottom) wok, or else the outdoor wok burner.



Yeah I can remove the main handle but unfortunately the sidehandle is permanently affixed. So I think oven is not gonna work. Stuck with trying to crank the burner I guess.


----------



## Colorado_cutter (Feb 4, 2021)

I seasoned my wok (which like yours, has one non-removable wooden handle) in the oven a number of years ago. It worked OK, and darkened but did not destroy the handle. But stovetop is better, anyway. I moved from oven season to stovetop seasoning for all my cast iron (and the wok) because it seems to work better, and it is quicker and easier anyway. Just put the thinnest layer of oil you can on the wok. I use grapeseed oil, but soybean oil or canola should be fine, too. By thin, I mean like a couple of drops of oil which you then smear around with a paper towel or cloth, and then attempt to remove with a fresh towel or cloth. Heat it up until it is smoking. Keep the heat on for 30 seconds or a minute. Then cover (to keep the smoke down), let it cool a bit, and repeat. It can be a smoky operation, so really the limit is how much smoke you can dissipate (or tolerate).


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 4, 2021)

my friend used an electric stove with a propane torch assist. looked like a PIA, but he got it done.

if i lived closer, i would run it over my wok burner for you...

hey, why not take it to your favorite chinese restaurant and ask them to do it for you?. my stepdad did a few customer woks in the past. he did my brother's i think. couldnt hurt (to ask)..maybe buy some food that they cook in your wok!


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 4, 2021)

that GRACE lady put that wok on the map!!


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 4, 2021)

Colorado_cutter said:


> I seasoned my wok (which like yours, has one non-removable wooden handle) in the oven a number of years ago. It worked OK, and darkened but did not destroy the handle. But stovetop is better, anyway. I moved from oven season to stovetop seasoning for all my cast iron (and the wok) because it seems to work better, and it is quicker and easier anyway. Just put the thinnest layer of oil you can on the wok. I use grapeseed oil, but soybean oil or canola should be fine, too. By thin, I mean like a couple of drops of oil which you then smear around with a paper towel or cloth, and then attempt to remove with a fresh towel or cloth. Heat it up until it is smoking. Keep the heat on for 30 seconds or a minute. Then cover (to keep the smoke down), let it cool a bit, and repeat. It can be a smoky operation, so really the limit is how much smoke you can dissipate (or tolerate).



Sounds like a good road map, thanks!


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 4, 2021)

boomchakabowwow said:


> my friend used an electric stove with a propane torch assist. looked like a PIA, but he got it done.
> 
> if i lived closer, i would run it over my wok burner for you...
> 
> hey, why not take it to your favorite chinese restaurant and ask them to do it for you?. my stepdad did a few customer woks in the past. he did my brother's i think. couldnt hurt (to ask)..maybe buy some food that they cook in your wok!



Hah thanks for the kind offer. I'm moving to southern Oregon this summer so is that close enough??  

I love the idea of taking it to a local chinese restaurant but I don't want to get anyone in trouble during covid. Still, doesn't hurt to ask!


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 4, 2021)

southern OR?

NICE!!


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 4, 2021)

boomchakabowwow said:


> that GRACE lady put that wok on the map!!



yeah I really need to get her cookbooks. Gonna pick up "A Breath of a Wok" and "Stir-Frying to the Sky's Edge" soon.


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 4, 2021)

boomchakabowwow said:


> southern OR?
> 
> NICE!!


yessir! Wife finally finished up medical residency and accepted a job in Coos Bay. The area is so beautiful . . . lots of bushcrafting to be had 

Not 100% sure what i'm going to be doing yet, but honestly I'm burnt out from the rat race and may take up to a year off. Start growing vegetables, taking a lot of online cooking classes . . . I just really need to decompress man, this last year has been crazy.


----------



## hijackn (Feb 4, 2021)

It probably comes with a factory coating of wax or something similar to prevent rust so definitely scrub that off in hot soapy water before you season. There's tons of different ways to season carbon steel, they are all probably fine. Some people recommend cooking potato skins (e.g. ). We've used that in the past and been happy with it.


----------



## hijackn (Feb 4, 2021)

hijackn said:


> It probably comes with a factory coating of wax or something similar to prevent rust so definitely scrub that off in hot soapy water before you season. There's tons of different ways to season carbon steel, they are all probably fine. Some people recommend cooking potato skins (e.g. ). We've used that in the past and been happy with it.




Just to clarify, I would treat a carbon steel wok the same way I'd treat a carbon steel fry pan


----------



## Rangen (Feb 4, 2021)

After washing off the coating, stir-fry some chives until well-browned, touching them to every part of the wok. If you don't have chives, use the green parts of scallions.

I've been giving this tip to people for years, and I don't know whether anyone has tried it, but it works. It came from The Wok Shop in San Francisco.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Feb 4, 2021)

The trouble with woks on a coil stove are the sides.

Sorry if already answered but do you have a grill or even a little Hibatchi? They can work very well here.

People do put the wood handles in the oven. They wrapped the handle in a wet towel and then wrap a few layers of foil over that. I've never done but I think it is fairly common.

I have a coil stove and for carbon I do not screw with flack seed, grape seed, etc. I've tried them and for various reasons dismissed each of them and just stick with good ole canola. My wife recently bought me some wax that is a combo of bees wax, canola, and coconut oils. Just barely used it so too soon to say how it is.

If you want to try it purely on the stove top, I'd flip it over atop a very hot burner to get some heat up the sides. Still, mind your handles. Maybe just oil the sides here and see how the smoke pattern looks. The bottom won't be a big deal but don't put it on the same hot burner. You want to avoid warping.

Get at least a half decent season on it and then start cooking with it! Use more a little more oil early on to help with sticking, keep it hot, and just cook with it. It'll develop over time.


----------



## banzai_burrito (Feb 4, 2021)

I wrapped the assist handle with a lot of soaking wet paper towels and then wrapped that in tin foil, then put my wok in the oven to season it






On a 3rd round I accidentally got some grapseed oil on the assist handle and it actually came out nice, like the jki burnt handles, but I'm not going to try to replicate it


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 4, 2021)

I'm really not a fan of that potatoskin method... the end result looks like total crap and it basically completely neglects the sides, which leads to stickage there. Especially on a wok I don't think that'd be ideal.
You can always just try doing thin layers on the stove... worst case scenario you gotta scrub it off again. Just make sure to heat it up gently to avoid warpage - just to be on the safe side. My guess is you'll struggle to get the sides done properly, but who knows. Using someone elses gas stove seems the safest bet to me.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 5, 2021)

hijackn said:


> It probably comes with a factory coating of wax or something similar to prevent rust so definitely scrub that off in hot soapy water before you season. There's tons of different ways to season carbon steel, they are all probably fine. Some people recommend cooking potato skins (e.g. ). We've used that in the past and been happy with it.




With some woks scrubbing with soap/water won’t work, they are lacquered and literally the only way to remove it is by burning.


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 5, 2021)

aboynamedsuita said:


> With some woks scrubbing with soap/water won’t work, they are lacquered and literally the only way to remove it is by burning.



I bought some stainless steel scrubbies so hopefully that'll be enough in combo with some bar keepers friend?


----------



## dafox (Feb 5, 2021)

I burned mine in on an outdoor propane Turkey fryer burner.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 5, 2021)

chiffonodd said:


> I bought some stainless steel scrubbies so hopefully that'll be enough in combo with some bar keepers friend?



I’m not familiar with the particular wok you got, but I know with my yamada wok there was a very durable lacquer coating on the wok and metal handle. Without seriously scratching the wok I’m not sure it could be done just by scrubbing. You can “burn” the lacquer easily enough and make it turn from dark-grey to black, but then you really have to try to burn off the black residue and make it bright grey (basically clean metal). I used an iwatani 35fw butane stove for my 36cm wok and it took 2 full butane canisters.

if you’re able to, I’d recommend getting a portable butane stove (iwatani 35fw if you can) and it’ll make wok cooking more fun. I keep one in my kitchen and has been handy when the power goes out too, have another I use for outdoors or when travelling to the cabin.


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 5, 2021)

Just tossing this up as a rule of fist, but if you don't own a stove that can properly burn in a wok, it's debatable whether you should get one in the first place.


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 5, 2021)

Guess this seems to work pretty well?


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 5, 2021)

aboynamedsuita said:


> I’m not familiar with the particular wok you got, but I know with my yamada wok there was a very durable lacquer coating on the wok and metal handle. Without seriously scratching the wok I’m not sure it could be done just by scrubbing. You can “burn” the lacquer easily enough and make it turn from dark-grey to black, but then you really have to try to burn off the black residue and make it bright grey (basically clean metal). I used an iwatani 35fw butane stove for my 36cm wok and it took 2 full butane canisters.
> 
> if you’re able to, I’d recommend getting a portable butane stove (iwatani 35fw if you can) and it’ll make wok cooking more fun. I keep one in my kitchen and has been handy when the power goes out too, have another I use for outdoors or when travelling to the cabin.



I'm moving in about five months, see if I can end up in a place with a gas range first. If not... looks like one of these portable butane stoves might be the way to go.


----------



## dafox (Feb 6, 2021)

chiffonodd said:


> I'm moving in about five months, see if I can end up in a place with a gas range first. If not... looks like one of these portable butane stoves might be the way to go.


Be sure to do it outside or under good ventilation.


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 6, 2021)

Well I just cranked one of the electric burners on the stove top and followed a video by Grace Young, taking some tidbits from some other sources I found -- including all y'alls advice! Seems to have worked but I'll probably do an additional seasoning in the oven tomorrow, both to add to the patina on the interior cooking surface and to make sure I've got a protective layer all over the wok.

1. The pre-seasoning shot again for reference






2. Initial temper

This is after the initial temper on the stove top. Had to move the wok around to get the sides, probably wasn't as even as gas but it seemed to work okay judging by the color.






3. In go the aromatics






4. Continuing to stir fry






5. One of the sources I found said to keep going until the onions/scallions were basically black. 






6. Final color after first seasoning. Looks seasoned?






7. Egg test! The egg caught a little bit at the beginning but actually slid around pretty well after I loosened it. I know the seasoning will continue to develop and the second round in the oven tomorrow will help kickstart that process.



So, experiment successful: you can indeed season a wok on an electric stove.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 6, 2021)

That’s the spirit.
I did the same thing. Just got it going and started cooking. There were a couple of disasters, but nothing I couldn’t clean off.
I did a couple of deep fry things at the beginning as well.


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 6, 2021)

boomchakabowwow said:


> That’s the spirit.
> I did the same thing. Just got it going and started cooking. There were a couple of disasters, but nothing I couldn’t clean off.
> I did a couple of deep fry things at the beginning as well.



Nice I'm excited to dive in. Just bought Grace Young's Stir-Frying to the Sky's Edge.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 7, 2021)

chiffonodd said:


> 6. Final color after first seasoning. Looks seasoned?



It will continue to season more over time, I like to do a layer on the exterior too. Here is a pic of my 27cm Yamada wok (starts darker in the middle and a bit lighter radially outward similar to yours)






My parents used to have a similar wok (but with 2 metal handle) we used on a coil stove when I was a child, we made some acceptable dishes, but hard to compare to gas.


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 7, 2021)

aboynamedsuita said:


> It will continue to season more over time, I like to do a layer on the exterior too. Here is a pic of my 27cm Yamada wok (starts darker in the middle and a bit lighter radially outward similar to yours)
> View attachment 113169
> 
> 
> My parents used to have a similar wok (but with 2 metal handle) we used on a coil stove when I was a child, we made some acceptable dishes, but hard to compare to gas.



Nice. Gotta get that real dark gunmetal bluegray! Still hoping to land a place with a gas range after the move.


----------



## Michi (Feb 7, 2021)

chiffonodd said:


> So, experiment successful: you can indeed season a wok on an electric stove.


Looking good! Now just keep using the wok. Initially, frying fatty things, such as bacon, works well. If you are into deep-frying, that also improves the patina. Over time, the more you use the wok, the better the seasoning will get.


----------



## tostadas (Feb 7, 2021)

If you're able to get the egg to slide around like that, you're well on your way


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 7, 2021)

Well gonna have to do some troubleshooting here. Went to fry up some bacon this morning. Probably should've used a lot more oil, but I thought the fat would render well enough and I could just fry the bacon in its own grease. Unfortunately, I got pretty sticky before there was enough rendered fat in the pan. 






When I went to clean it afterward, and especially after having to scrape out all the bacon gunk, it looked like the seasoning had been pulled off in places:











I only used hot water and the bamboo brush I got from the wok shop, so I think the seasoning just wasn't done well enough. I probably should've run it through a few additional rounds before attempting to cook for real. 

Also, some of the variation you see might be some leftover bacon residue or something (albumin?) as I was afraid to scrub too hard. But at least some of it definitely appears to be defects in the seasoning. 

So here's the question: Do I have to strip everything off and start over? Or can I just pop this thing right in the oven for an oven seasoning and see what happens? I can't _feel_ any variation or anything, and although I guess it'd be nice to have everything perfectly uniform, starting over would suck a fatty. Can I just run with it from here with additional seasonings without starting from scratch?


----------



## Michi (Feb 7, 2021)

I wouldn’t get too hung up about it. Just keep cooking. It’ll sort itself out over a few sessions. And, if not, you can still strip it then and start over.


----------



## MarcelNL (Feb 7, 2021)

at the beginning there will be some sticky adventures, keep going and it'll get better especially if you can use really high heat!


----------



## DavidPF (Feb 7, 2021)

Remember how hard it is to remove that stuff? Making that happen (but inside the pan) is the goal, AFAIK. I agree with move ahead and don't worry.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 7, 2021)

Bacon, if it has sugar is troublesome.


----------



## DavidPF (Feb 7, 2021)

boomchakabowwow said:


> Bacon, if it has sugar is troublesome.


And at least in the US and Canada, "ordinary bacon" usually has some sugar in it.


----------



## dafox (Feb 7, 2021)

Even with a well seasoned wok I prefer to pre cook raw meat in a non stick wok to prevent sticking.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Feb 7, 2021)

Awesome!

Don't worry about the bacon. It tends to leave that whiteish residue. One thing that helps going forward is to put the bacon in when the pan is cold and let it render as it heats up.

Just keep cooking with it.

Also, how did you decide to clean it? Sorry if I missed that.


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 7, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Don't worry about the bacon. It tends to leave that whiteish residue. One thing that helps going forward is to put the bacon in when the pan is cold and let it render as it heats up.
> 
> ...



Thanks! The cooking shall continue apace. For cleaning I just used hot water and the bamboo brush that I got from the wok shop. Looks like this:


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Feb 7, 2021)

chiffonodd said:


> Thanks! The cooking shall continue apace. For cleaning I just used hot water and the bamboo brush that I got from the wok shop. Looks like this:



Sorry, I meant your initial cleaning before seasoning. Did you just burn it off?


----------



## DavidPF (Feb 7, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> initial cleaning before seasoning


i.e. many woks come with a lacquer coating. In other words, a durable coat of paint to protect it from rust.


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 7, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Sorry, I meant your initial cleaning before seasoning. Did you just burn it off?



Yeah I scrubbed all that factory coating off with a stainless steel scouring pad (actually, multiple ones) and some barkeepers friend, it seemed like it took it off pretty well I could see the residue being removed pretty clearly.


----------



## AT5760 (Feb 8, 2021)

I'm working through a similar process myself. First wok, electric stove. I started the seasoning process the same as I would for carbon steel pans. I found that the sides just don't get hot enough for that to work very well. So I've abandoned any "formal" seasoning process and am just cooking with it.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 8, 2021)

i found this brush works better. its what they used in my parents restaurant. trickier with a small home wok, but still workable. 

you can put your back into it. i find i just whisk around hot water (use very little water your or your knuckles will get dangerously close to scalding) usually does the trick. for stubborn stuff - i'm looking at you, sweet and sour pork!..i plop a brass(?) scrub pad into the hot water and set the brush on top and whisk around with the pad embedded into the bristles. i got the bursh at a restaurant supply house for $3.


----------



## mikemac (Feb 8, 2021)

Good start (saw the bacon sticking)...but keep going. Personally, after each use, I go to a high heat on the stove top rotating the wok to get all the sides and then wipe down with flaxseed oil. If it's been awhile or I use the wok for a steam or braise, I'll do this two or three times. 



chiffonodd said:


> Nice I'm excited to dive in. Just bought Grace Young's Stir-Frying to the Sky's Edge.


----------

